# whooping Cough Epidemic - California



## mcdonl (Jun 25, 2010)

I know, I am pathetic as my daily source of news is Yahoo, but for all you in CA....

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/pare...s-declared-an-epidemic-in-california-1828859/



> After 910 cases of whooping cough that have left five babies dead, California has officially declared the outbreak an epidemic. If that isn’t bad enough, the case load is 400 percent higher this year than last, putting the state on track to break a 50-year record. With an additional 600 pertussis cases currently under investigation, officials believe things are about to get worse. Those most at risk? Unimmunized or incompletely immunized babies, whose lungs are still developing.
> 
> "Children should be vaccinated against the disease and parents, family members and caregivers of infants need a booster shot," California Department of Public Health director Dr. Mark Horton said Wednesday. A full regimen of pertussis vaccines includes shots at 15-18 months, along with a last round between 4-6 years. Additionally, health officials recommend additional booster shots at age 10 to 11.
> 
> ...


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 25, 2010)

*Additional info:*

1. This is what happens when people don't get their kids and themselves immunized. Pertussis was targeted by fringe quasi scientists a number of years back, claiming it was deleterious and unnecessary. "How often do you see whooping cough anymore?". Now they know.
2. Adults and others without current/recent immunization act as carriers. These deceased  babies most likely got it from an older sibling or a related adult or caregiver; these babies were very young, not as likely to be in in day care.
3. You MAY have been immunized and don't know it, but more likely your titre is slacked off, or you were not immunized and don't know it. In fact, many people will not know they were not because their folks don't tell them "I didn't immunize you against a potentially lethal communicable disease after watching Rosie O'Donnel on 'The View' '".
4. Vaccine helps mitigate spread and acuity of cases, but it is not 100% as diseaes can evolve and individuals' immune systems may react differently. (I knew a guy who certifiably had mumps twice). If you are sick, stay home. If you are immunized, still continue good handwashing and protective maneuvers, including changing your clothes before you get into your car, and staying away from vulnerable ones when you have illness s/s. (


----------



## bstone (Jun 25, 2010)

I am beginning to feel that parents who do not immunize their children should be criminally prosecuted. Just because you are a parent doesn't mean you know what is best for your child.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 25, 2010)

bstone said:


> I am beginning to feel that parents who do not immunize their children should be criminally prosecuted. Just because you are a parent doesn't mean you know what is best for your child.



But but but Jenny McCarthy said.... 

If only there was a solution to Jenny McCarthy's brand of stupid...


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 25, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> But but but Jenny McCarthy said....
> 
> If only there was a solution to Jenny McCarthy's brand of stupid...



You always have the perfect picture


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 28, 2010)

bstone said:


> I am beginning to feel that parents who do not immunize their children should be criminally prosecuted. Just because you are a parent doesn't mean you know what is best for your child.



During medic school, I did a clinical at an awesome peds clinic that had signs posted something like "we understand you reserve the right to not vaccinate your child, however should you choose this, due to the health and safety of all of us here and our other patients, we will then reserve the right to not be your pediatric physician. we would be happy to discuss this further with any parent who has questions."


----------



## Trayos (Jun 28, 2010)

jgmedic said:


> During medic school, I did a clinical at an awesome peds clinic that had signs posted something like "we understand you reserve the right to not vaccinate your child, however should you choose this, due to the health and safety of all of us here and our other patients, we will then reserve the right to not be your pediatric physician. we would be happy to discuss this further with any parent who has questions."


Thats pure awesomeness, how were they doing?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 29, 2010)

bstone said:


> I am beginning to feel that parents who do not immunize their children should be criminally prosecuted. Just because you are a parent doesn't mean you know what is best for your child.


 
And just becuase you are a doctor doesn't mean you know what is best for other peoples kids, does it?


----------

